
It’s 2022. What Does Life Look Like? - grzm
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/10/opinion/sunday/coronavirus-economy-two-years.html
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/HDQr5](http://archive.is/HDQr5)

